# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si të transmetoj një stacion radioteleviziv në Internet?

## argent

Po dua me ju pyt se cfar duhet me kriju nje radio ne internet. Nese keni mundesi edhe me foto mi i vendos.

flm, tung

----------


## Sokoli

Sa vete do e degjojne? Kapaciteti me nje fjale.
Transmetimet do i kesh te postuara apo mendon te transmetosh Live?
Sa shpesh?
Sa e ke buxhetin?

Gjithsei, shiko njehere tek live365.com. Ata mund te te krijojne disa mundesira kunderjt nje shume relativisht te arsyeshme.
Kete gje jam munduar ta bej para 1-2 vjetesh e nuk arrita dot pasi paraqiten me shume veshtirsi se sa duken fillimisht, shume me shume.

----------


## argent

per momentin nuk e kam plan ta bej nje radio por me von si  dihet  dhe po dua me pyt se cfar duhet qe ta bej nje ne interrnet ta bej live psh cfar duhet te kam psh muziken kenget kompiutrin e cfar tjeter sa mundet me kushtua me te gjitha ne vit psh mb etj dua te dij me qart se cfar duhet qe ta bej  je radio psh live edhe jo live vec po jam kurioz me dit ndoshta ne te ardhmen mundem me bere nje mas disa kohesh por per momentin jo me von nuk i dihet per kete pune po kam deshir me mesua se cfar meduhet qe ta bej nje radio nese ndonjeri nga ju munden me me tregua se cfar duhet dhe se sa shkon sa kapen harxhimet do bente shum mire ti dhkrusnte ketu n mer posht flm tung

----------


## Eros

Argent ne internet ka shume gjera, dhe Radioja eshte nje nga ato. Ka dhe gratis por ka dhe me leke. Mundesia me e mire, per mendimin tim, nese ke internet te shpejt eshte, te marresh nje Broadcasting program qe te ben te mundur, me ip tende, te besh nje LIVE RADIO. Kompjuteri duhet te jete hapur gjat gjith kohes qe radio eshte ne pune, dhe interneti gjithashtu. Duhet te krijosh nje playlist, ate mund ta kete dhe vet Programi per Broadcast. Nuk eshte e veshtire vetem se do shume pune dhe mjaft perqendrim. Te keshilloj te shkosh ne google.com dhe te kerkosh per Broadcasting Program, mund te gjesh dhe free, por me kualitet te dobet, dhe lexo REAM ME, dhe filet e tjera qe i ka per ndihme. Besoj se e ka hap pas hapi dhe nuk do ta kesh te veshtir ta installosh  :buzeqeshje: 

Besoj tju kem ndihmuar sadopak.
Eros

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Pershendetje perseri te gjithe eksperteve, 
Kam nje pyetje tjeter me te kendshme  :buzeqeshje: 
Deshiroj te fus online radio ne web site. Pra te regjistroje show-n tim ne kompjuter dhe ta hedh kete ne server qe te hapet nga kushdo ne bote ne number te pakufizuar ne te njejten kohe. 
Si behet nje gje e tille, cfare mendoni se do me duhet per kete, duke filluar nga mikrofoni, kompjuteri, software etc. 
cilat mund te jene problemet qe mund te has apo cfare duhet te kem parasysh. Pra jam duke pyetur per dicka te ngjashme me radion e www.albmuzika.com, pak a shume por me te tjere informacione. 
Shume faleminderit
Niku

----------


## benseven11

Eshte nje faqe qe tregon gjithshka per ate qe kerkon
http://www.webcom.com/radioweb/audio.html

----------


## benseven11

ketu ke informacion te plote per te filluar krijimin e nje radjoje online
Eshte nje faqe qe tregon gjithshka per ate qe kerkon
http://www.webcom.com/radioweb/audio.html

----------


## lorina

Pershendetje..

Te them te drejten nuk jam shume sigurte si behet tek kjo faqe interneti..  por munodhu mbase gjen ndonje informacion.. Eshte me pagese besoj..
www.live365.com
kam shkuar disa here dhe ka edhe disa radio shqiptare.. Se si i behet atij muhabeti dhe si e kerkon informacion te vesh radion tende, vallahi nuk e di..  
por ta dhash kete sugjerim sepse meqe e kam vizituar kete faqe dhe gjothmone kerkoj per radio me kenge shqip..
Bye, 
Lorina

----------


## benseven11

http://bleucanard.mark1hosting.net/IRT.htm
kerkon direct X dhe nje player si dhe lame.dll
codeks per te regjistruar

----------


## alditirona

Nuk e di a ka ndonje mundesi per shikimin e TV ne kompjuter. 
Vetem nje kompjuter ka karte TV dhe a ka ndonje mundesi qe ta shikoj TV tek nje kompjuter qe eshte ne rrjet me te.

----------


## benseven11

nqs vetem nje kompjuter ka TV tuner karte mund ti
lidhesh monitorat e kompjuterave qe ke ne nje dhome
me  kabell spliter per rastet kur ke vetem dy kompjutera ose
box spliter kur ke 4-6 monitora
kjo ben te mundur percjelljen e figures direkt nga kompjuteri me karte TV ne monitorat e kompjuterave qe nuk kane Karte

----------


## edspace

Nqs rrjeti eshte i shpejte 10/100mbps tek kompjuteri qe ka karten e TV mund te hapesh nje server qe te shperndaje sinjalin e televizorit. Pastaj personat e tjere mund te hapin windows media player, ose winamp dhe te lidhen me kompjuterin kryesor. 

Kjo eshte e njejta teknologji qe perdoret edhe nga faqet e tjera ne internet por ne rrjet lokal shpejtesia e madhe te lejon cilesi shume here me te mire se ajo qe gjen ne internet. 

Tre programet me te mira per kete pune jane, windows media services, winamp shoutcast server, dhe Real/Helix server. 

Kam provuar windows media player ne nje rrjet lokal dhe cilesia ka qene e shkelqyer (njesoj si televizori).

----------


## benseven11

Mund te shikosh edhe per programin Pysoft broadcaster
Eshte ekzakt programi qe ben ate qe te duhet 1.16mb
http://pysoftware.com/
Programi te instalon edhe Windows Media Encoder
per rastet kur do te percjellesh video nga videokamera

----------


## alditirona

faleminderit te gjitheve per ndihmen

----------


## alditirona

Me falni qe po i rikthehem perseri te njejtes teme, por nuk mund te arrij qe te shikoj tv ne kompjuter tjeter pervec atij qe ka karten e TV.
N,q,s keni mundesi te me ndihmoni hap pas hapi si behet .
FLM

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

aldi sic kane thene e parafolesit ke dy menyra .. mund te lidhesh monitoret me spliter ose me box me kompjuterin qendror edhe te shofesh ate cka luan ne PC qendror ne monitoret e tjere ... 
blihet nje box ose nje spliter nese ke 2 monitora e i lidh monitorat me CPU qendrore edhe eshe puna e zgjidhur ..!
ose mund te ndertosh nje server ne PC qendore e te perdoresh PC e tjere per tu lidhur me PC qendror..sic te ka thene edi (per mendimin tim serveri eshte zgjidhja me e mire)
Persa i perket serverit qe do ndertosh ne shtepi eshte .. ne PC qendor instalo nje server Apache eshte me i rekomanduar nga une .. ne nje teme ne kete nenforum eshte shpjeguar shume mire se si mund te instalosh nje Apache .. pastaj instalo nje broadcasting program sikunderse e tha beni .. edh ene fund lidhu me PC qendror nga PC lokale me nje nga programet qe edi te ka thene me siper edhe e ke te zgjidhur punen .. po duhet patur parasysh qe shpejtesia e komunikimit duhet te jete shume e mire 50-100mb/s

te uroj fat (mbase koleget e tjere do te te japin nje ide me te mire)
Ardi

----------


## alditirona

Ardi te falenderoj shume per shpjegimin. 
Shiko problemi eshte se kam ne rrjet 15 PC po njeri prej tyre ka TV - Card dhe ai ndodhet ne zyre tjeter dhe problemi eshte se nuk kam shume njohuri nga rrjeti, tani une duhet te bej "sharing" drajverin e TV apo cfare. D.m.th behet fjale per rrjet "LAN" 
SE tek Windows Media une arrij te hap vetem ato audio ose video qe kam bere "sharing nga kompjuteri tjeter kurse per te pare direkt cfare opsione te ndjek. 
Dhe nje here faleminderit

----------


## Lit

Si mund te krijoj nje server qe te transmetoje si radio playlisten time ne internet?

----------


## benseven11

per windows perdor programin Radio pirat
http://www.pirateradio.com

per linux shiko programin pinguin radio
http://librenix.com/?inode=443
===Per te krijuar server
e para fare duhet kesh lidhje broadband
me servis te dedikuar 24 ore/7dite
Po pate dial up me modem 56k harroje
shpejtesia e transmetimit eshte qesharake
vizitoret do presin shume shume deri sa te ngarkohet
nje kenge do kete shume zgjatje buffer (mbushje te memorjes)
perpara se te luhet kenga
shiko per streaming media server Shoutcast
http://www.shoutcast.com/
dhe te duhet nje player program si winamp

----------


## x-e-n-i

Desha te ju pyes se si mund ta lidhi nje radio Stacion ne Internet,pra radio te punoj 24 ore?????

----------

